# Moving to Playa Del Carmen



## roadapple (Mar 31, 2014)

My wife and I (a Mexican national from Villahermosa) are going to move to Playa Del Carmen in late 2017 or early 2018. We meet the financial requirements, etc. My wife has property in Mexico City and in Villahermosa we'll be selling when we move also. We've spent quite a bit of time there so that I could make up my mind as to where I really could handle it. It is culture shock of sorts. Common amenities available in the US can be rare if not non-existent.
That being said, we realize our quality of life will be somewhat enhanced by the money we save with no mortgage, owning our own vehicles w/o payments, etc.
What I was unable to ascertain while there was what the music scene is like for older people. There is a vibrant bar scene in Cancun, but it seems to be 100% directed towards the drug and youth scene, hip hop at ear splitting volume, etc...
What about rock and roll, blues, Santana/Latin style music. Are there places that offer any music other than Mariachi or hip hop? I would think there must be as a good percentage of the tourists are older, right? And the retirees?
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I can't speak to the bar scene - anywhere - these days. But have you had a look at Ticket Master Mexico ? Looks like Cheap Trick is playing Cancun in the near future. We happen to have an account with Banamex. Almost not a day goes by that I don't receive emails from them offering me a discount on tickets. Today I received two; Metallica and El Gusto.


----------



## roadapple (Mar 31, 2014)

How about small venues that aren't necessarily bars? Some of the inclusive resorts? Do they have shows? Entertainment? I'm sure they do, just haven't found a way to find out what type music, etc.
I know the young people rule Cancun and nothing but Hip Hop blaring 18 hours a day.

Have you heard any American music played by local bands anywhere there?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

No idea - do all-inclusive resorts allow non-guests in for entertainment purposes ? I would hope not. We live nowhere near Playa/Cancun but there was (I understand it is now defunct) a Newcomer's club which used to have a (kind of) related Yahoo Groups forum. Often I would receive emails hawking Friday evening 'gigs' by local expats playing American-style 'oldie' music. Perhaps there is such a forum for Playa ? The other thing that comes to mind is - there are sites such as this that offer locale specific sub-forums... Good luck !


----------



## roadapple (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sure you don't have to be a "guest" at an all inclusive to work there, that would be insane. I go to the Riviera every year with the wife and always jam with the band in the courtyard, and none of them are guests. They are local Cancun musicians.

I'm looking for a Playa Del Carmen forum.... Thanks Gatos!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I guess you and I were on different pages. I thought you wanted to BE entertained - NOT entertain yourself.


----------



## roadapple (Mar 31, 2014)

I am a professional musician moving there next year....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

roadapple said:


> I am a professional musician moving there next year....


That is useful information. I also thought you were just inquiring about places to listen to music.


----------

